# Der Dunkle Turm als Film, und mein Problem mit der Besetzung



## rumor (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich werde im folgenden eventuell Spoilern, also bitte nur weiterlesen wenn ihr die Geschichte bereits beendet habt.


Es geht mir um eine Meldung zum Dark Tower Film: Roland soll durch Idris Elba verkörpert werden.

Es gab natürlich eine kleine Diskussion darüber, ich möchte diese hier aber nochmal aufwärmen.

In den Büchern ist Roland so eine Art gealterter, dürrer Clint Eastwood. Er wird ja mehrfach als " der lange, dürre und hässliche" beschrieben.
Jetzt zu meinem offensichtlichen Zwiespalt: Elba ist ein muskulöser schwarzer Mann, der mMn so gar nichts von einem uralten Cowboy hat.
Aber okay, über sowas kann man ja hinwegsehen. 
Mein wirkliches Problem ist Detta bzw. Susannah.
Wenn Roland schwarz ist, fällt quasi 50% von Dettas Auftritt flach. Und auch alle weiteren kleine und große Rassismusattacken von ihr laufen ins Leere.
Man kann ja auch Detta nicht mit einer weißen besetzen, das wäre eine vollkommen andere Figur.
Zudem gibt es, wie mehrfach in den Büchern erwähnt, in Innerwelt usw. keine dunkelhäutigen.

Ich weis das sich Verfilmungen von King Büchern immer wieder recht weit von der ürsprunglichen Geschichte entfernen, aber einen Charakter wie die Herrin der Schatten einfach so eines Teils ihrer Ausdrucksmöglichkeiten zu berauben, finde ich nicht gut.

Das wäre alles fast als wäre Django von Tom Cruise gespielt worden. Da kann einfach die Interaktion mit den anderen Charakteren nicht klappen.

Was meint ihr? Reagiere ich da falsch? Wird man sich vielleicht so weit von der Vorlage entfernen das es keine Rolle mehr spielt?

Gruß


----------



## Seabound (21. Februar 2016)

Ich liebe die Saga. Deswegen meine Empfehlung, den Film einfach ignorieren. 

Lange Tage und angenehme Nächte!


----------



## olli1011 (21. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich liebe die Saga. Deswegen meine Empfehlung, den Film einfach ignorieren.
> 
> Lange Tage und angenehme Nächte!



Leider der beste Tipp.

Einzig positive mir fällt durch den Thread auf ich könnte die Bücher mal wieder lesen damals direkt nach Veröffentlichung gelesen. Vielleicht auf Englisch nochmal.


----------



## Seabound (21. Februar 2016)

Ist doch aber bei fast allen King-Filmen so. Besser ignorieren. 

Auf die Schnelle fällt mir als gute Umsetzung nur The Shawshank Redemption, The Green Mile und Stand By Me ein.


----------



## rumor (21. Februar 2016)

Wenn du nochmal lesen willst und "begleitmusik" möchtest:
Spellblast mit dem Album Nineteen


Okay,
Filme ignorieren wird in meinem Fall wohl eh nicht klappen.
Seid Ihr der gleichen Meinung wie ich, oder kümmert euch das ganze prinzipiell nicht?

Gruss


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Februar 2016)

Ich seh das eigentlich genauso, Elba ist eine "krasse" Fehlbesetzung. Wie du schon so schön sagtest, damit nehmen sie im Vorfeld schon soviel Zündstoff herraus und der ganze Konflikt mit Detta... Weiß nicht, da fragt man sich ob die Bücher überhaupt gelesen wurden.

Ich persönlich hätte mir z.B einen Hugh Jackman als Roland gewünscht.... Auch wäre mir Javier Bardem lieber gewesen, der ja einige Zeit im Gespräch war.


----------



## rumor (26. Februar 2016)

Bardem könnte ich mir vorstellen, Jackman allerdings nicht.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung [emoji12]

Ich sehe das Problem darin, das Detta als Ganzes ausgehebelt wird.
Die Figur hasst Roland weil er weis ist. Und weil er ein Mann ist, genauso wegen seiner Dominanz, trotz seiner offensichtlichen körperlichen Unterlegenheit.
Dieses Feindbild über das sich Detta beinahe ausschließlich definiert durch einen gutaussehenden, kräftigen schwarzen zu ersetzen ist irgendwie blöd. 

Aber du hast recht: manchmal fragt man sich ob da jemand mal die Bücher gelesen hat.
Und King selbst... Naja, ich glaub den interessiert nur die Papierform bzw die hörbuchfassung.
 Was sie ,mit Kings Segen, aus DIE ARENA bzw Under the Dome gemacht haben ist schon unter aller Sau.


Gerade deshalb sollte man glaube ich nicht auf eine Verfilmung der Bücher, sondern vielmehr einen Film der an die Geschichte angelehnt ist erwarten.
Wenn aber schon bei Hauptrollen sowas passiert, wie geht's weiter?
Blain als Rikscha? TikTak als Diplomat?
Die Grauen und Pubes als Bürokratische Regierungsstellen? 
Ein Feld voll gelber Tulpen?
Und das es nicht so bedrohlich wirkt machen wir aus dem Dunklen Turm doch eher nen weisen Turm der halt im Schatten steht....

Echt schade das Jackson wohl keinen Bock mehr hat ne Buchserie zu verfilmen. Die HdR Filme sind mMn wohl die besten Buchverfilmungen in solchen Größenordnungen


----------



## Krolgosh (26. Februar 2016)

Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen. Sehe das ganz genauso.

Und das Beispiel mit Under the Dome passt da in dem Kontext wie die Faust aufs Auge. Da sind Big Jim und Junior gegen die man da schon nach den ersten Seiten eine so abgrundtiefe Abneigung entwickelt hat... Und da stell den beiden nur mal die Seriencharaktere gegenüber. Tja was soll man sagen, Big Jim ist einem anfangs einfach nur sympathisch... Und junior, tja, weit entfernt von dem psychophaten... (Nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen, den Rest von der Serie lass ich einfach mal unkommentiert) 

Ich kann trotzdem nur hoffen das sie den dunklen Turm nicht ruinieren.... Weil letztendlich, alle Dinge dienen dem Balken.


----------



## Marethyu (2. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist doch aber bei fast allen King-Filmen so. Besser ignorieren.



Ich finde die Umsetzung von "Es" eigentlich auch sehr gelungen - trotz der Abweichungen im Plot.


----------



## Flipbo219 (2. März 2016)

Marethyu schrieb:


> Ich finde die Umsetzung von "Es" eigentlich auch sehr gelungen - trotz der Abweichungen im Plot.


Oder Shining mit Jack Nicholson. Finde ich auch gelungen.


----------



## Marethyu (2. März 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Oder Shining mit Jack Nicholson. Finde ich auch gelungen.



Shining hatte ich vergessen. Wie wahr.

Vielleicht ändert sich ja noch etwas an der Besetzung von Dark Tower. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## seppel584 (2. März 2016)

Ich glaube die Hoffnung muss ich dir nehmen.

Stephen King bestatigt Idris Elba und Matthew McConaughey fur "The Dark Tower"-Adaption - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de


----------



## rumor (2. März 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig lese, fangen die Filme irgendwann in Tot. an
Alles klar, da sind die 5 ja schon komplett und Detta ist kaum noch ein Thema.
Mist ist es zwar trotzdem, aber ich lass mich mal überraschen.
Einen Vorteil hat es ja: quasi im ersten Film treffen wir TikTak und vor allem Blain !

In einigen Kommentaren ist auch zu lesen, dass Roland das Horn bei sich trägt.
Das würde eine eigene Geschichte bedeuten, muss also nichtmal sein das Susanna auftaucht.
Es wird wohl wie vermutet keine Verfilmung sondern eher ein Film zum Buch, der sich nur an der Story orientiert.

Und ES finde ich immernoch saustark.

Irgendwo hab ich auch gelesen das Tiranda gleich zu Beginn eine große Rolle spielt.
Mal sehen welches Magermodell sie für die fette Can Toi casten [emoji16]
Es gibt nunmal Dinge die man weglassen/ändern kann, andere eher nicht.


----------



## Marethyu (3. März 2016)

seppel584 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Hoffnung muss ich dir nehmen.
> 
> Stephen King bestatigt Idris Elba und Matthew McConaughey fur "The Dark Tower"-Adaption - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de



Matthew McConaughey    

Dann ist der Film in der Tat für mich gestorben.


----------



## rumor (3. März 2016)

Als Mann in Schwarz ist der mMn nicht verkehrt. Da muss er nur böse gucken und breit grinsen können [emoji12]
Einfach mal sehen was als nächstes an Info kommt.

Edit:

Und es geht ‘Dark Tower’ Adds Newcomer Tom Taylor as Jake Chambers (EXCLUSIVE) | Variety

Es geht nicht Taylor, es geht um das dürre kleine Ding die eine fette Niedere Frau spielen soll ??? 

Irgendwann ist auch mal gut jetzt.


----------

